

Show HN: Shorty – iOS Chat app that forces people to write meaningful messages - imrev
http://shorty.ninja

======
imrev
Hello Guys, I hate when people sends me one sentence in 4-5-6 messages with
5-10 min time difference, therefore I created Shorty. It shows only the last
message of the conversation so you must compose meaningful messages with much
content as you can. Please tell me if you don't like something, I appreciate
any criticism.

Thanks, Imre

------
girinambari
By displaying only one message how can you back up that users will be forced
to write meaningful messages? Is there any behavioral science you have
observed?

~~~
imrev
My personal experience is that after a few messages almost every user used to
it. It is obvious there will be users who won't like it and it's not the best
messaging app for business talks or conversations where msg history is
important.

------
aarondf
I'm not sure I understand what it does. It doesn't keep chat history?

~~~
imrev
Yes, it displays only one message, the last message of the conversation.

------
markchatkhan
I like the dinosaur and the design.

~~~
imrev
Thanks! It's my favorite design that I ever made, it was a huge advantage,
that nobody said me what to do or don't do. I tried to design the dino too,
but my version was not so good, therefore I asked one of my friend to do it.

